# Need advice for buying new Graphics card



## Lord073 (Jan 15, 2014)

*1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Corsair CX400W.

2. What is your budget?
Ans: ~10k.

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1600*900

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: Please see my sig below.
*
My ZOTAC GTS 450 1GB GDDR5 gave up on me a couple of months back. So, now I require the best card my PSU can handle. (Within my budget, of course)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 15, 2014)

Sapphire HD 7790 1GB is best for your budget.


----------



## Lord073 (Jan 15, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Sapphire HD 7790 1GB is best for your budget.


Hm, I was thinking the R7 260X.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 15, 2014)

Lord073 said:


> Hm, I was thinking the R7 260X.



R7 260 not worth the price, instead get Gtx 650ti boost @ 12k with eyes closed


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Sapphire HD 7790 1GB is best for your budget.



this is a better choice than the R7 260X.


----------



## Lord073 (Jan 15, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> R7 260 not worth the price, instead get Gtx 650ti boost @ 12k with eyes closed


I agree, but won't the mantle api come into play in future games?



anirbandd said:


> this is a better choice than the R7 260X.



How so?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2014)

7790 performs better/almost equally good compared to the other card at a lower price.

mantle, is almost dead. 

none of the devs apart from a very few took it for development.


----------



## Lord073 (Jan 15, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> 7790 performs better/almost equally good compared to the other card at a lower price.
> 
> mantle, is almost dead.
> 
> none of the devs apart from a very few took it for development.


Ok, let's forget about mantle for now but won't the 1gb vram on the 7790 fall short in future games? How much extra would a 2gb version cost me?


----------



## deta (Jan 16, 2014)

Lord073 said:


> Ok,  for now but won't the 1gb vram on the 7790 fall short in future games? How much extra would a 2gb version cost me?


1GB more is enough for 1600X900 gaming,2GB or more vram is required to play at resolution higher than 1080p


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 16, 2014)

If you wish to crank the settings to Very high, you may need more than 1gb else its' sufficient. Some games like Crysis 3, GTA IV, BF4 might use more Vram, but you can lower your details a bit.

PS : Someone deleting my posts ? I advise moderators to inform me before doing so. Thanks


----------



## snap (Jan 16, 2014)

^^
nope some database errors i think most of the recent post are gone :\


----------



## Lord073 (Jan 16, 2014)

I usually aim for atleast 30+ fps while gaming. If that can be achieved at ultra settings in any particular game then I'd want to crank the settings all the way up, and if 1gb vram restricts me from doing so, then I'd rather go for 2gb. But for that I may have to increase my budget by ~2k which is gonna be a problem. What should I do?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Lord073 said:


> I usually aim for atleast 30+ fps while gaming. If that can be achieved at ultra settings in any particular game then I'd want to crank the settings all the way up, and if 1gb vram restricts me from doing so, then I'd rather go for 2gb. But for that I may have to increase my budget by ~2k which is gonna be a problem. What should I do?



get 650ti boost 2gb. worth the money spent.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 16, 2014)

1600x900 requires at most 1GB ram on ultra. i am playing SplinterCellBlacklist on ultra. uses ~800MB at max. 

i use the 7770


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 16, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> 1600x900 requires at most 1GB ram on ultra. i am playing SplinterCellBlacklist on ultra. uses ~800MB at max.
> 
> i use the 7770


AC 4 and COD block ops 2 utilized 1 gb ram fully on my 7770. getting 2gb is a wise decision imo.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 16, 2014)

blackops2??

you sure? coz it sure didnt take up that much on mine..

anyway.. if the OP has the money, he is free to pick. 

as it is, its logically better to get the 2gb for only some more money.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 16, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> blackops2??
> 
> you sure? coz it sure didnt take up that much on mine..



i remember so. most shooting games eat up more vram.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 16, 2014)

Go for GTX-650Ti 2GB. Best option at 12k.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 16, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i remember so. most shooting games eat up more vram.





can you be more specific??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 16, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> can you be more specific??



i meant games like black ops 2.


----------



## deta (Jan 16, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> 1600x900 requires at most 1GB ram on ultra. i am playing SplinterCellBlacklist on ultra. uses ~800MB at max.
> 
> i use the 7770





rijinpk1 said:


> AC 4 and COD block ops 2 utilized 1 gb ram fully on my 7770. getting 2gb is a wise decision imo.


 I think you are getting confused buddy. VRAM is totally different from RAM. Vram of GPU is required to load textures in game while RAM is used to load the Games/Programs. OP has 4GB of ram which is adequate for the moment


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 16, 2014)

deta said:


> I think you are getting confused buddy. VRAM is totally different from RAM. Vram of GPU is required to load textures in game while RAM is used to load the Games/Programs. OP has 4GB of ram which is adequate for the moment



 anirbandd mentioned vram and me too. it was you got confused there...


----------



## Lord073 (Jan 16, 2014)

Can someone tell me what exactly happens when the gpu runs out of vram? As far as playing games at ultra settings is concerned, my gts 450 1gb was able to run bf3 at ultra with ~30 fps, though I don't know how much vram it used as I never bothered to check.


----------



## deta (Jan 16, 2014)

Lord073 go for gtx 650ti boost edition and don't overclock it because you psu will be at limit. Skip on ram,  4 GB its adequate for now



Lord073 said:


> Can someone tell me what exactly happens when the gpu runs out of vram? As far as playing games at ultra settings is concerned, my gts 450 1gb was able to run bf3 at ultra with ~30 fps, though I don't know how much vram it used as I never bothered to check.


 RAM in the graphics card is called video memory or Video Random Access Memory, which is used to load textures . it is different from the system RAM or simply RAM. as i said before 1GB video memory is enough provided that gpu is powerful. since you will be gaming at resolution 1600X900 you shouldn't be bothered about vram. To check VRAM utilization use GPU-Z in the sensor tab check out how much GPU memory is utilised while gaming


----------



## Lord073 (Jan 16, 2014)

Well I'll check out the prices at the local dealers and if my budget permits I'll probably go for a 7790 2gb as the gtx650ti boost probably won't fit my pockets. Else I'll have to be satisfied with a 7790 1gb I think.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2014)

deta said:


> I think you are getting confused buddy. VRAM is totally different from RAM. Vram of GPU is required to load textures in game while RAM is used to load the Games/Programs. OP has 4GB of ram which is adequate for the moment



okay... 

but i meant vram when i said it was on my 7770. surely one cant install regular ram on a gpu?? 



Lord073 said:


> Well I'll check out the prices at the local dealers and if my budget permits I'll probably go for a 7790 2gb as the gtx650ti boost probably won't fit my pockets. Else I'll have to be satisfied with a 7790 1gb I think.



well heres a revelation for me. i played ACBlackflag last night and saw that it took up ~950mb ram on my 7770. thats on 1600x900. 

you'd better get the 2GB version matey.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 17, 2014)

^^ and FYI cod ghost at all eye candy on at 1080p consumed more than 3GB VRAM :shocked:


----------



## Lord073 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah I think It'd be wise to get a 2gb version coz I'm probably not gonna upgrade for atleast another 3 yrs.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> well heres a revelation for me. i played ACBlackflag last night and saw that it took up ~950mb ram on my 7770. thats on 1600x900.



was that the maximum usage? in my case, it is little higher than  1000MB.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 17, 2014)

@1600x900 more than 1GB has become a necessity
My HD 7770 can run BF3 at ultra at 1600x900 (with 2x MSAA) at a stable 40+ fps
But I get severe stuttering as my card loads large maps..Mind you, this isnt a problem with FPS, its a problem with how large my VRAM is.. because BF3 requires more than 1 GB of VRAM for large maps, even though my card is "Fast enough" to give good FPS//

Getting a 2GB VRAM card is wise decision, only if you do not spend more than 1-1.5k above a 1GB version


----------



## Lord073 (Jan 17, 2014)

Okay which one of these two would be a better choice?

SAPPHIRE HD 7790 2GB GDDR5 OC

MSI Global ? Graphics Card - R7790-2GD5/OC


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Lord073 said:


> Okay which one of these two would be a better choice?
> 
> SAPPHIRE HD 7790 2GB GDDR5 OC
> 
> MSI Global ? Graphics Card - R7790-2GD5/OC




get sapphire one. skip MSI.


----------



## Lord073 (Jan 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get sapphire one. skip MSI.


Um any specific reason?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 17, 2014)

MSI Have closed their shops in india,you will face issue of RMA


----------



## Lord073 (Jan 17, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> MSI Have closed their shops in india,you will face issue of RMA


Oh kay, got it. Sapphire then.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2014)

try to get HiS R7 260x @ Rs. 10,475: link


----------

